# DWR, UDOT release new app to allow public to report roadkill



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DWR, UDOT release new app to allow public to report roadkill


ST. GEORGE — The Utah Division of Wildlife Resources announced the launch of a new app for people to report roadkill. The DWR and Utah Department of Transportation are working to reduce wildlife-vehicle collisions by building wildlife crossing structures on roads across Utah. But because these...




www.stgeorgeutah.com


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

bowgy said:


> DWR, UDOT release new app to allow public to report roadkill
> 
> 
> ST. GEORGE — The Utah Division of Wildlife Resources announced the launch of a new app for people to report roadkill. The DWR and Utah Department of Transportation are working to reduce wildlife-vehicle collisions by building wildlife crossing structures on roads across Utah. But because these...
> ...


Second sentence:
‘these accidents unfortunately occur time to time’.
Over 5000 confirmed collisions just this year with unofficial reports of that actually being only half the collisions?
‘Time to time’?!!
You can’t make this stuff up….


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And how would you have worded it if you would of written it?

I feel fortunate, I drove from Provo to Price for 1 1/2 years in the 70's and 2 winters and managed not to hit a deer. The only one that I did hit was around 10 years ago just north of Aurora just as I made the turn and headed south into town in the middle of the day.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I see many when I'm out and about. A lot are urban.

I spent almost 30 years driving between Ogden and Park City on I84-I80 in the middle of winter. I guess I was pretty luck never hit one. The fencing the last few years helped a bunch as far as seeing road kill.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

MrShane said:


> Second sentence:
> ‘these accidents unfortunately occur time to time’.
> Over 5000 confirmed collisions just this year with unofficial reports of that actually being only half the collisions?
> ‘Time to time’?!!
> You can’t make this stuff up….


For Critter:

“Utah is experiencing unprecedented population growth.
With that trend we are seeing upwards of 10,000 big game/automobile collisions per calendar year, this equates to over an average of 27 collisions per day.
Majority of these collisions are fatal to the wildlife, with a percentage being fatal to the vehicle occupants”.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr. Shane, you get my vote for writing new or press releases from the DWR. 

I was just thinking that the DWR or UDOT released a news statement and the St. George News picked it up and had one of their interns wright the story


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Yeah, it's an issue that costs billions a year on the national level, and that figure doesn't include the damage to commercial and military aircraft (though that could be on the decline?). I'm just glad not to live in an area with white tails, so many accidents.

I wonder if DWR has an estimate on the costs to their programs to lose so many animals?

My friend just dealt with a situation that could have benefited from this app. A sedan hit the doe head on @ ~ 60 mph and it managed to somehow roll under her SUV. She told the gentleman to report it but she's skeptical they did.


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

Seems like a great idea, but maybe not implemented well. Am I missing something or are they really asking for access to my gmail in order to use the app? No option to create an account like pretty much every app ever, but want my email credentials, facebook (I long since deleted my account), or UtahID (?).


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> DWR, UDOT release new app to allow public to report roadkill
> 
> 
> ST. GEORGE — The Utah Division of Wildlife Resources announced the launch of a new app for people to report roadkill. The DWR and Utah Department of Transportation are working to reduce wildlife-vehicle collisions by building wildlife crossing structures on roads across Utah. But because these...
> ...


Cool stuff!

Wyoming started a similar program over a year ago. It's in the Wyoming 511 app. Non-residents can use it of course.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm curious about the impact of highway fencing on migration. There's data to show the success of over/under passes, but I haven't been able to find any data to show that deer can easily navigate the fences. If they can't migrate, they die. We can see that far fewer animals are getting killed on fenced highways. But what about being killed off the highway due to the new presence of a game fence? Does anybody have any info about this concern?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> I'm curious about the impact of highway fencing on migration. There's data to show the success of over/under passes, but I haven't been able to find any data to show that deer can easily navigate the fences. If they can't migrate, they die. We can see that far fewer animals are getting killed on fenced highways. But what about being killed off the highway due to the new presence of a game fence? Does anybody have any info about this concern?


The state of Wyoming DOT and Fish & Game has a lot of info, studies, on this, especially for southwest Wyoming. At many game fences Wyoming has under-the-road game crossings, a few game overpasses, most with video cameras. Videos from these crossings show every kind of game and non-game animals using the tunnels. Google away.

I've been cleaning up a long section of the Mirror Lake Highway in Utah from the UT/WY border to Provo River Falls since 1994. 7 miles of the section is fenced, 39" to 42" tall, some hog tight fencing, some 4-strand barbwire. The 7-mile section of road is private on both sides and there are are good numbers of deer, a few moose, some elk, some mountain lion and no antelope. My observations of live ungulates and road kills in the fence section shows little deterrence from this type of fencing.

Side bar:
My property is fenced, 48" cyclone fencing, in the middle of town. A ton of deer here. With the exception of fawns up to about 6 months old the deer act like the fence is not even there. That does create some problems, highway accidents, with does and fawns jumping fences and crossing roads even city streets.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> The state of Wyoming DOT and Fish & Game has a lot of info, studies, on this, especially for southwest Wyoming. At many game fences Wyoming has under-the-road game crossings, a few game overpasses, most with video cameras. Videos from these crossings show every kind of game and non-game animals using the tunnels. Google away.


I've seen that, so my concern is the (Utah) fencing. One example of many would be in Parley's Canyon which has game fencing on both sides of the freeway, jump-down crossings and one overpass at the top of the canyon. In theory, deer and elk can negotiate those fences to get across the freeway, but I have my doubts. In several instances, the jump-downs don't even meet design specifications. And while Wyoming has done a lot of work opening migration corridors, Utah has yet to even identify more than a handful of corridors.

Every animal that crosses that overpass gets photographed and it's definitely cool to see all the critters making the crossing. (Extended season bowhunters love to hang out there.) But how many animals fail to find or make use of crossing opportunities? I hunt Parley's every year and we've noticed a big decline in the deer population since the fencing was installed. Can't say that the fencing is a factor, but I have to ask the question.



wyogoob said:


> I've been cleaning up a long section of the Mirror Lake Highway in Utah from the UT/WY border to Provo River Falls since 1994.


Inspired by your example and motivated to give something back in exchange for the 4 cords of fire wood that I gathered there this past summer, I tried to adopt another section of the same highway only to find that the program is being discontinued. No idea why - seemed like a solid program to me.


----------

